# Talklineabzocke



## Anonymous (17 November 2003)

Ich habe einen Verein gegründet, vor langer Zeit und darum zwei Telefonanschlüsse. Das Vereinstelefon wird selten genutzt, daher liegen die Rechnungen immer so bei 20 €.

Im Juni letzten Jahres sollte ich aber über 300 € bezahlen!

Da stand "Talkline" mit auf der Telekomrechnung...280€

Natürlich beschwerte ich mich und der zuständige Herr an der anderen Leitung meinte, ich hätte am 1.5. über eine Stunde mit einer 0190 Nummer gesprochen! Eine Frechheit!

Ich stehe doch nicht auf Frauen!!!! Und das noch auf Vereinsrechnung!

Schicken wollte er mir diese Auskunft nicht und ich weigerte mich zu zahlen!

Einige Briefe flatterten nun ins Haus und ich bekam im Januar auch einen Mahnbescheid! Dagegen habe ich Einspruch erhoben und das wurde mir  fünf Monate später, bestätigt!

Ich hatte Anfang November einen Gerichtstermin mit (...) und Co., wegen Talkline.
Plötzlich hatten die einen Verbindungsnachweis, allerdungs kein genauer. Da hiess es nur am 1. Mai Uhrzeit so und soviel Minuten. 

Mein PKH wurde abgelehnt, also legte ich Beschwerde ein. Dadurch wurde der Termin abgesagt.
Nun wurde die Beschwerde abgelegt, da keine Aussicht auf Erfolg bestünde...
Ich muss sagen, mein Anwalt taugt nicht viel (er riet zum Aufgeben),aber ich muss da durch, denn Aufgeben kann ich nicht.
Da ist der Mahnbescheid und dann kommen sicher auch Verzugzinsen dazu...
Ne, das kann ich nicht machen.

Mein Anwalt meint, die Beweiskraft liegt an mir, das ich nicht telefoniert hätte...
Ist doch komisch, wie soll ich etwas beweisen, was ich nicht getan habe????

Wer kann mir noch einen Tip geben????


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2003)

Neben der Telefonie ist auch eine Internetverbindung möglich - hattest Du einen onlinefähigen Computer an eine der Telefonnummern angeschlossen? Sollte es weiterhin bei Telefonie bleiben, dann wären verschiedene Möglichkeiten zu prüfen:

-wer hat alles Zugang zum Telefonanschluss?
-was heißt hier "über eine Stunde", selbst Talkline trennte bei 60 Minuten die Verbindung?!
-werden manchmal call by call-Vorwahlen verwendet? Könnte es sein, dass sich jemand bei der Vor-Vorwahl verwählt hatte (z. B. 0190015 statt der 0190051 für Junior Telekom)?
-besteht die Möglichkeit, dass sich jemand aufgeschaltet hat (physisch die Leitung angezapft wurde)?
-hat Dein Anwalt mal die Möglichkeit eines Abrechnungsfehlers in Betracht gezogen?
-usw.


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2003)

Hallo, 
danke für Deine Antwort.
Ich denke auch, das es ein Dialer war, aber den nachzuweisen, klappt wohl nicht mehr...
Mein damaliger Lebenspartner hatte einige Wochen später einen totalabsturz...
Er hätte nicht telefonieren können, da wir fast immer gemeinsam hier im Büro waren.
Klar, er hatte den Internetanschluss, weil er auch Mitglied war, wusste aber auch, das es die Telefonleitung des Vereins war...
Er hat auch eine eidesstattliche Erklärung abgegeben...
Aber...er war immer der, der sich Programme geladen hatte...

Tja, was nun????


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

Hallo Inga,

blos nicht bezahlen und einen anderen Anwalt suchen.
Denn die Beweiskraft liegt bei talkline.

Ich streite schon seit März 2002 mit talkline, Intrum Justitia und deren Anwalt (...).

[...]
Ich habe auch in diesem Forum einige Urteile gegen Talklin gefunden, deswegen Ich ganz zuversichtlich bin.

Lieben Gruss

cita

[Editiert durch DevilFrank alles weiter per PN, wenn Du Dich angemeldet hast]


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

cita X schrieb:
			
		

> ...blos nicht bezahlen und einen anderen Anwalt suchen...


Diesen Rat kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Wie schon Inga-Hanna schrieb:





			
				Inga-Hanna schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mein damaliger Lebenspartner ...er war immer der, der sich Programme geladen hatte...


...soll heißen, Inga-Hanna muss erstmal vor der eigenen Türe kehren. Wenn der damalige Lebenspartner vollen Zugriff auf den Telefonanschluss hatte, dann ist jetzt die Telefonanschlusinhaberin für dessen "Taten" verantwortlich - sie hatte damals seine Aktivitäten zumindest billigend in Kauf genommen. Es sollte für Inga-Hanna tatsächlich ein Problem sein, ihre private Zwistigkeit auf Kosten des Forderungsstellers zu bereinigen. Die uneinsichtige Haltung gegenüber dem forderungsstellenden Unternehmen geht sicherlich letztlich zu Lasten von Inga und das wird einschl. der Mahn- und Inkassokosten sowie den Kosten für den Rechtsstreit immer teurer.


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

Hallo,
mit Sachen runtergeladen, meinte ich nicht irgendwelche obzönen Dinge, sonder Programme für den täglichen Gebrauch, oder Spiele.
Ich habe gelesen, das bei Runterladen sich Dialer einschleichen können...


----------



## Counselor (18 November 2003)

Inga-Hanna schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> mit Sachen runtergeladen, meinte ich nicht irgendwelche obzönen Dinge, sonder Programme für den täglichen Gebrauch, oder Spiele.
> Ich habe gelesen, das bei Runterladen sich Dialer einschleichen können...



Hattest du eine nachträgliche Verbindungsaufschlüsselung angefordert?
Hat dein Anwalt Talkline aufgefordert, den Bericht über die technische Prüfung von Talklines Zählerei vorzulegen?

Counselor


----------



## KatzenHai (18 November 2003)

Nun, grundsätzlich gilt auch hier die übliche Beweissituation: Talkline muss die Verbindungsparameter darlegen und ggf. beweisen (vertragsschluss in Kenntnis der Kosten, Nutzung der Leitung, Inhalt des Mehrwertdienstes).

Aber: Was passiert, wenn denen dies gelingt? Ohne nähere Infos nach anderthalb Jahren kann ja tatsächlich ein Telefonanruf (z.B. des Lebensgefährten, nur als Gedankenspiel, nicht als Anklage) statt gefunden haben.

Ohne PkH wäre der Prozessverlust dann recht teuer. Und die PkH-Ablehnug dürfte inzwischen bestandskräftig sein ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 November 2003)

Wenn die Forderung mit einer Einrede behaftet ist, hat der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber verschiedenes zu tun. Dazu gehört auch eine technische Prüfung nach § 16 TKV. Diese kann nicht vom Verbindungsnetzbetreiber selbst vorgenommen werden, sonder muss in den allermeisten Fällen bei der Telekom in Auftrag gegeben werden. Allerdings muss das Prüfprotokoll erst auf Verlangen vorgelegt werden. Es ist der Nachweis, dass  die Gebührenerfassungsgeräte und die Verbindung bis zur Schnittstelle, an der Dein Netzzugang liegt, zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl in technisch einwandfreiem Zustand waren.

Der Gesetzestext gibt dazu das hier her:


			
				§ 16 TKV schrieb:
			
		

> Ergibt die technische Prüfung Mängel, die die beanstandete Entgeltermittlung beeinflußt haben könnten, wird widerleglich vermutet, daß die Verbindungsentgelte des Anbieters unrichtig ermittelt sind.


Die Beweislast liegt auch dann bei Talkline, wenn keine Prüfungsdokumentation vorgelegt werden kann. Dumme Ausreden, warum Du erst jetzt danach fragst, zählen auch nicht, weil die technische Prüfung auf Deine Einwendung hin vorgenommen werden muss und nicht erst, wenn Du danach fragst...


----------



## Inga (18 November 2003)

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Ich hatte sofort einen Verbindungsnachweis angefordert. Da hiess es, den könnten sie mir nicht schicken. Dann plötzlich, als das Gericht eingeschaltet war, hiess es: Beweis: Einzelverbindungsnachweis in Kopie.
Den bekam ich erst Ende Oktober von meinem Anwalt.
Überschrift:

Einzelverbindungsübersicht (EVÜ)
Nur Anzeige zum Aussdruck nicht geeignet
Rechnungsnummer...TNB:033 VnB: 050
Datum:9.5.02  Zeit: 00:19:50  Dauer: 0:30:28 
Zielrufnummer: 019004075XXX (was soll das denn?)
Betrag: 107,4301 Euro 210.1150 Dem  Quelle: meine Vereinsnummer
TDSV: 20 Produktbesch. Euro Line

Davon 5....komisch, jetzt heisst das Euroline...

Dann kommt noch:
Aufgrund der vom Beklagten veranlassten Rufnummerkürzung ist es der Zedentin heute nicht mehr möglich, nachzuvollziehen, welcher Dienst bzw. welcher Anschluss sich hinter den Nummern verbirgt.
Die Zedentin als Netzwerkbetreiberin ist aufgrund der nach § 7 Abs.3 TDSV gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Kürzungen dieser Rufnummer um die letzten drei Ziffern  und der verkürzten Speicherung dieser Rufnummer nicht in der Lage zu spezifizieren, um qwelche Zielnummer es sich im weinzelnen handelt .
Zu einer Speicherung  in ungekürzter Form war die Zedentin nicht berechtigt.

Zum Glück habe ich noch einen Brief, in dem steht, das man mir keinen Verbindungsnachweis schicken könne...
und nun das...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 November 2003)

> Einzelverbindungsübersicht (EVÜ)
> *Nur Anzeige zum Aussdruck nicht geeignet *
> Rechnungsnummer...TNB:033 VnB: 050
> Datum:9.5.02 Zeit: 00:19:50 Dauer: 0:30:28
> ...



Du solltest Dir auch einmal die einzelnen Urteile bei http://www.dialerundrecht.de/ anschauen. Talkline hat wegen so einem Ding bereits was auf die Mütze gekriegt. Der Ausdruck, der gar nicht zum Ausdruck geeignet ist, ist kein Einzelverbindungs*nachweis*, sondern eine Übersicht, aus der zu ersehen ist, das berechnet wurde, was berechnet wurde.  Ob sich daraus ein Anspruch herleiten lässt, darf deswegen bezweifelt werden.

Die Nummer mit der gekürzten Nummer: Auch wenn in Deiner Telefonrechnung die einzelnen Verbindungen um die letzten drei Stellen gekürzt ausgewiesen werden, entbindet das Talkline nicht davon, die komplette Nummer und den Inhalteanbieter nennen zu müssen.



> Aufgrund der vom Beklagten veranlassten Rufnummerkürzung ist es der Zedentin heute nicht mehr möglich, nachzuvollziehen, welcher Dienst bzw. welcher Anschluss sich hinter den Nummern verbirgt.
> Die Zedentin als Netzwerkbetreiberin ist aufgrund der nach § 7 Abs.3 TDSV gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Kürzungen dieser Rufnummer um die letzten drei Ziffern und der verkürzten Speicherung dieser Rufnummer nicht in der Lage zu spezifizieren, um qwelche Zielnummer es sich im weinzelnen handelt .
> Zu einer Speicherung in ungekürzter Form war die Zedentin nicht berechtigt.


Wo hast Du das denn her? Stammt das aus der Klagebegründung der Gegenseite?


----------



## Inga (18 November 2003)

Ja, das war ein Absatz aus der Klageerwiderung von (...).
von 5 Seiten!

Danke, werde mich bei den Urteilen mal umsehen...

Inga


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 November 2003)

Ich bin etwas verwirrt: Du hast nicht bezahlt, Talkline hat also noch kein Geld gesehen. Du hattest im November bereits den ersten Gerichtstermin. Und der Absatz stammt aus einer Klageerwiderung von (...)? Du hast die Flucht nach vorne angetreten und geklagt? Worauf?

Ordne doch einfach mal chronologisch, was bisher alles passiert ist...


----------



## Inga (18 November 2003)

Ich bekam im Juni 02 eine Telefonrechnung,. Auf der stand die Rechnung für Telekom und Talkline. Bei Reklamation eine Nummer direkt zu Talkline..
Ich hatte Glück und traf jemand an. Der mir aber sagte, ich müsse zahlen. Er nannte mir auch ein Datum und Uhrzeit. Darauf ich, er möchte mir das schicken. Er, das ginge nicht und ich solle es schriftlich machen.
Ich schrieb also...keine Antwort....
Im Juli ging ich dann zur Verbraucherzentrale, die rieten auch, nicht zahlen.
Jetzt aber sind sie nicht mehr zuständig...alles sehr dubbios....

Dann wieder eine Mahnung.... wieder einen Brief von mir...
Sie kündigten mein Talklinenetz! Habe ich nie beantragt! Tzzzzz
Darauf endlich bestätigten sie, das sie keinen Verbindungsnachweis erstellen könnten.
Letzte Mahnung am 13.8.02.
Ich sollte ein fairer Partner sein.....ich kenne die doch gar nicht!
Dann Ruhe und im Februar diesen Jahres kam ein Brief von der Inkasso (...).
Ich weigerte mich zu zahlen und legte Widerspruch ein.
Ende Mai kam dann eine Gerichtsladung. Der Richter bat mich dann, einen Anwalt zu suchen, wegen der Schwierigkeit der Rechtslage...

Der Prozesstermin war Anfang November. Einen Tag vorher rief mein Anwalt an, der PKH wurde abgelehnt. Ich legte Beschwerde ein und der Termin fand nicht statt.

Nein, ich habe nichts bezahlt. Wo für  auch?


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

+++Kritik start+++


			
				Inga schrieb:
			
		

> ... Verbraucherzentrale ... jetzt aber sind sie nicht mehr zuständig...


Typisch - erst die große Klappe und dann wegen Unerfahrenheit aus einer Verantwortung stehlen, die man nicht hat! Verbraucherzentralen und -Ministerium, die Luftnummern in einer unsicheren Zeit.
+++Kritik ende+++


----------



## Dirty M (20 November 2003)

Wegen der Kündigung bei Talkline : 

das ist nur hohles geschwafel, ich habe die vorsorglich um die Sperrung des Zugangs zu allen Talkline-Diensten gebeten.

Ich habe gesagt, daß ich mit Zahnrädern einer betrügerischen Maschinerie nichts zu tun haben will.

Die sagten mir, das sei technisch nicht möglich.

Da habe ich mich angeboten das selbst zu machen. Aber die wollten micht nicht in Ihre Verteilerräume lassen...   Ich weiss zwar nicht, was für Geräte die genau haben, technisch möglich ist das alles aber bestimmt.

 :evil: 

Schade eigentlich...

Dennoch würde ich mich freuen, wenn Sie alles gesperrt hätten. Sei doch froh. Die holen das, was die bei Ihren 0105x vorwahlen an Gewinn verlieren über die MWD´s  wieder rein.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2003)

Dirty M schrieb:
			
		

> Da habe ich mich angeboten das selbst zu machen. Aber die wollten
> micht nicht in Ihre Verteilerräume lassen...   Ich weiss zwar nicht, was für Geräte die
> genau haben, technisch möglich ist das alles aber bestimmt.


Im Notfall mit ner Currywurst, die schafft es immer ,ist mal im Büro jemandem 
über die Tastatur geflogen: "Rien ne va plus"   
cp


----------



## KatzenHai (20 November 2003)

Inga schrieb:
			
		

> Der Prozesstermin war Anfang November. Einen Tag vorher rief mein Anwalt an, der PKH wurde abgelehnt. Ich legte Beschwerde ein und der Termin fand nicht statt.



Du musst jetzt selbst entscheiden, ob du dich anwaltlich beraten lassen möchtest oder nicht. Der RA dürfte in diesem Gerichtsverfahren nach allen Erfahrungswerten nicht mehr als insgesamt € 66,70 zzgl. ein paar Kopien etc. kosten. Die Gegenseite zahlt das, wenn du gewinnst.

Und dein bisheriger Vortrag lässt diese Möglichkeit wegen der (üblichen) Verfahrensnachlässigkeiten der Gegenseite durchaus möglich erscheinen. Gibt deinem Anwalt mal Kenntnis von diesem Forum, er soll insbesondere die Suchfunktion für Talkline und (...) mal nutzen - ggf. drucke ihm halt einiges dazu aus. Viele der üblich nutzbaren Einwände findest du im Thread http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2738.


----------



## cita (2 Dezember 2003)

*Talkline-Abzocke*

Hallo Inga,

ich gebe ,,Katzenhai'', vollkommen recht.

Da für die meisten Anwälte das Thema Computerbetrug, Neuland ist, habe auch Ich, als talkline Geschädigte, eigene Recherchen im i-net angestelt.
Ich habe meine Ausdrucke, unverzüglich meinem Anwalt gegeben.

Das selbe, solltest Du auch machen.

Du solltest mal nachsehen : www.teltarif.de

www.computerbetrug.de

www.dialerundrecht.de

Gruss

cita


----------



## cita (5 Dezember 2003)

Hallo an alle talklingeschädigte


----------



## cita (5 Dezember 2003)

bis vor einem Jahr, war ich auch eine talkline-geschädigte.
Talkline, hatte mir eine Rechnung über die Telekom geschickt
Talkline wollte 140€. Ich hatte nie was mit talkline zu tun und auf einmal diese Rechnung .

Ich habe den Betrag bis heute zurückbehalten, da ich mir keiner bewußten Verbindung zu 0190-Nummer bewußt bin.

Habe Einspruch erhoben bei talkline. Als Antwort, kam mir die Intrum-Justitia. Kurz darauf, der Mahnbescheid und ein Volstreckungsbescheid.

Meine RV hat das ganze übernomen und ich habe einen Anwalt eingeschaltet.

Gestern, hatte Ich eine Güteverhandlung mit talkline ((...)).

Die Urteilsverkündung, ist zwar erst am 22.12.03

Es war aber deutlich zu erkennen, das ich das Verfahren gewinne!!!

Ich werde auf jeden fall, das Urteil hier im Forum bekannt geben!!!

Gruß

cita


----------



## Dino (6 Dezember 2003)

> ...*war* ich auch eine talkline-geschädigte...



Wieso *war*? Auch, wenn das Urteil in Deinem Sinne ausfällt, hast Du einen Haufen Laufereien und Ärger am Hals gehabt! Insofern würde ich sagen, dass Du Dich durchaus als Geschädigte betrachten kannst. Das ersetzt Dir nämlich kein Mensch!

Natürlich bin ich wie sicherlich viele andere hier auf das abschließende Urteil gespannt und würde mich mit Dir freuen.


----------



## cita (9 Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dino,

natürlich, hast Du recht. Ich bin nach wie vor eine talkline-geschädigte.
Weis auch nicht so genau, warum ich in der Vergangenheit schrieb. Wahrscheinlich, hat mich die Verhandlung so euphorisch gemacht, dass ich ich mich im nachhinein, nicht mehr als Opfer fühlte.
Ich war einfach sooo.... Happy...!!!
Der ganze Stress mit talkline, Intrum und (...) dauerte immerhin 22 Monate.

Ich gebe Dir vollkommen Recht. Ich binn und bleibe eine talkline- geschädigte...!!!

Gruss

cita[/b]


----------



## cita (17 Januar 2004)

Hallo an alle,

erstmal sorry, dass ich mich so spät melde. Aber ich war in der letzten Zeit krank.

Jetzt aber zu meinem Urteil gegen Talkline.

Das Amtsgericht, hat die Klage abgewiesen.
Begründung: Die Klägerin trägt insoweit keine Beweismittel vor, die die von ihr aufgestellte Behauptung, dass tatsächlich eine Anwahl erfolgt sei, stützen würde.

Tja, und wieder einmal hat Telekom, Intrum Justitia und (...) einen Prozess verloren.

Wie oft, werden sie noch verlieren...???

Auf diese Frage, gibt es eine Antwort: 

Solange alle Talklinegeschädigte durchhalten und nicht klein beigeben, solange wird Talkline verlieren!!!

Liebe Grüße

cita


----------



## sascha (17 Januar 2004)

@cita

Aktenzeichen, entscheidendes Gericht?


----------



## cita (18 Januar 2004)

Aktenzeichen: 03-7391032-1-8 und 03-739103-2-6

Amtsgericht Viechtach


----------

